# garage beware



## n18 gtr (Aug 4, 2009)

just to let you all no of a garage in blair atholl scotland called sitech racing do not use them ive spent thousands on my rebuilt engine to be told by another garage that the new engine is knackered and i have to start all over again


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I would send the bill to the other garage mate, as why should you have to pay for another build if they messed up your rebuild..

or take them to court...:thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I would seek advice from Trading Standards too.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

n18 gtr said:


> just to let you all no of a garage in blair atholl scotland called sitech racing do not use them ive spent thousands on my rebuilt engine to be told by another garage that the new engine is knackered and i have to start all over again


As you know SITECH RACING screwed my engine up too, i didnt even give them the chance to make things worse i did the rite thing and took mine to a specialists and had it built and mapped properly first time from them.
now since SITECH RACING have done this to me i did go to a solicitor and took my independant engineers report with me, i also took my receipt for the work done to put it rite, i also took SITECH RACINGS receipts with me and my solicitor took a look at all the papperwork and immediatly took my case on, no probs atall.
now since SITECH RACING ruined my engine, i have had all sorts of threats from him and his family telling me what they intend to do to me and my car!......
the guy from SITECH RACING "simon smail" is a absolute weasel and probibly couldent knock snow off a ****, nevermind knocking me out, but that didnt stop him threatning me.
so my advice to you mate is get him to court and win your case, then you can sit back and smile knowing you have taken loads of money from him.

oh also, id just like to point out that SITECH RACING are moving from blair athol to dunfermline in fife, he has just secured the unit directly next door to the dunfermline part co.

so i too would like to take the oppertunity to warn everyone away from SITECH RACING as the guy "simon smail" is a absolute joke, he should wear a balaclava when dealing with customers, he is a cowboy and i wouldent trust him to work on my sons pedal car nevermind anything else.

take heed people, stay away, stay very far away...........................

you have been warned, SITECH RACING= ripped off.................


Alex


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

oh, and anotherthing lad, if you want me to appear in court to state that he stole parts from my car and put them on your car without permission i will.
we have chatted about this before and i will gladly help you out in any possiable way i can.


----------



## n18 gtr (Aug 4, 2009)

hay alex good to hear from you again pity its under these circumstances he is now blaming agra engineering saying they have not lapped in the valves correctly what an arse


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

n18 gtr said:


> hay alex good to hear from you again pity its under these circumstances he is now blaming agra engineering saying they have not lapped in the valves correctly what an arse



What exactly has failed on your engine?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Alex can you not go to the police telling them the story and he is threatening you and your family... I would everything I could to this bloke If I was you...

The bloke sounds like a right tool...:chairshot

+1 what failed on your engine, and how soon after the build..


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i have things being sorted out as we speak mate, it's all in hand.
i dont want to go into things too much but lets just say ill be the one smiling...........

his threats are empty shells really mate, it's not really worth worrying about and to be honest if he does want to crack me in the mouth good on him for having the balls to do it, but lets just say ive had my fair share of cracks in the face and im still here. 

i have been a very buisy boy, ive been joining as many forums he trades on and slated him as much as possiable, trying my best to give as much negative press as possiable.
now i know this may not be cricket but i really dont care, im going to cause him as much bother as i can. but like i say my beef with him is all in hand and i already have had money from him, im just more trying to ruin him and help out n18gtr as much as i can.


yea it is a pitty we catch up on such surcumstances, we will need to catch up and have a bleather. have you got your car sorted out yet?
i can recomend MGT racing and he has experiance of fixing SITECH RACING **** ups!...............lol

he turned my car round in 1 week, and that included mapping and fitting a full new engine, also it was much cheeper than i paid at SITECH RACING.
check them out, they have had nothing but good feedback from members on here.

Alex


----------



## doug7789 (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Not a GTR owner however Simon @ Sitech does have my car atm and built my bottom end.
He had the car for a very long time whilst building it to a pretty high spec.
I got the car back about a month ago, picked it up from his workshop and drove it to knockhill being careful not to go over 3k RPM. When arriving at knockhill there was a rattle coming from he engine like a spun bearing.
Phoned Simon and he told me it was something to do with the head (he didn’t do my head) and that I would be fine to drive it without any chance of damaging it.
We got the car back to Wallace Performance and drained the oil that night to find a lovely golden shimmer to it. Phoned Simon and he came up that night to collect it.
After a few days he phoned to tell me that because the block had been sandblasted by the previous owner they had cleaned it out but missed some grit.
He took full responsibility for this and is in the process of fixing it.
Hoping that I won’t be having any more trouble with this though.
This thread does worry me tho. :runaway:

Doug.

P.S It was someone on Track Scotland that directed me here.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

A teacher at school once told me the following phrase and it's stuck in my mind since. 

"a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing"


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

doug, simon has told many many people that he would "put things rite" and in the end wont give the car back till the bill is paid. 
i feel for you mate i really do, i just dont understand why he insists on doing work that he clearly cannot do!

i mean i know of many cars and owners in the same boat.

there was a guy from south of the border who brought a very trick fiesta rs turbo up to him to be mapped and it went wrong on the first track day.
then there is a guy on the mx5 owners who had alot of cosworth stuff fitted with a supercharger and it used over 1 litre of engine oil within 100 miles. simon apparently blamed the supercharger being faulty, then the guy bought a new one and the problem still existed, the car was there for 18 months and was rebuilt 4 times. since then the car has been sold and the new owner is still trying to put it rite.
then there was my mates escort rs turbo, simon built his engine, now the car was a 25k build, full restoration and to a very high standard, he had to practically threaten simon to have him mapp the car properly, in the end he just put a jamsport mapp on it. also simon cableties a bosch 044 pump and fuelfilter to the boot floor, drilling through a brand new paintwork to do this, leaving it dangling dangerously under the car.

i really could go on for ever here but i canny be botherd, lets just say he is to be avoided, and tbh i really hope someone points him to this thread but im pretty sure he wont post on it as he just has no excuses for all the crap he has put many many owners through.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i just thought id bump this thread as i have just been given a phone call telling me some interesting news

it turns out that SITECH RACING have done it again, he was mapping a forged integra that he built and it didnt even get off the dyno before it blew up! apparently he was reving the v-tech to 9.5k and was holding it on the limiter for ages when it let go. best of all the customer was there to collect his car after the rebuild.....................

so it looks like someone else has fallen pray to his antics.

PLEASE GUYS STAY AWAY, HE IS TROUBLE


----------



## jonny ryan (Jul 27, 2010)

A mate of mine from Aberdeen took his R33 Gts there and spent a fortune and its not been the same since.
I bought my R34 from a guy up near Inverness and he told me dont take it anywhere other than Rod Bell it must have been over a 600 mile round trip for him but the car is perfect condition it seems to be worth the long drive.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I've just had mine rebuilt by TheGTRShop. I'm sure that you could drop out the engine and crate it to DaveW. 

Mine's still being broken in, but runs like a dream. Before it was loud and had lots of ticking and noises. Then went bang after 5 month. The rebuild makes it run how it should, smooth and awesome!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

guys, we need to make people aware of this guys workmanship, he is just taking the piss.
he is ruining alot of peoples cars and getting away with it!
something has to be done IMO.

spread the word every where you can, STAY AWAY FROM SITECH RACING.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Alex,

didn't I see you post somewhere that he's also opening up another garage or moving to Dunfermline?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

yea, thats rite.
he has just secured the unit next to unipart/ partco in dunfermline and they are moving there just shortly. 
i really hope he fails and goes to the wall very soon, there isnt many people i can say i hate but i really cany stand the man and i wish the worse for him. id love to see him under a bus, just a pity the bus would get damaged.............


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

So this will be his new and only premises, he won't have the 2 garages open?

Trying for a change of address change of clientel maybe?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i think that is exactly what he is trying to do, just one thing he has over looked, he is steping rite on performance hq's toes as they are in dalgety bay, just 5 miles from dunfermline.
i really have taken what he has done to me personally and i am trying my upmost to give him as much bad press as possiable.
i have had 3 p.m's now from people who wish to remain annonimouse (sorry spelling!) and they have all said the same as i have but as they are still in the legal process they dont want to speak out just yet.
he just deserves all the bad luck/press he gets, ripping people off just isnt the way to do buisness.
i mean when i contacted him to tell him my engine failed he told me he would put it rite but i would have to pay him.....................wtf! so you can imagine my reaction!.........
then when we were discussing the situation he just cut all contact with me, then i went to visit him at the garage and i was threatend and told to leave.
now on the complete other hand, when i took my car to MGT racing mark told me (to put my mind at rest) that he didnt care if i was pulling into my drive and if the car failed he would jump in the van with the trailer and collect my car immediatly and put it rite, to his own cost, now thats how to do buisness. but the car hasnt failed it just keeps going and going, and tbh i have been leaning on it pretty hard of late and it doesnt even get hot! the temps stay in the norm, my oil temps stay the same all the time, and i have really really good oil pressure.
sitech racing could learn a thing or two from MGT racing.

please trust me guy's STAY AWAY FROM SITECH RACING, THERE VERY BAD NEWS...............


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty sure this guy basically dabbled with 90s fast fords specifically CVH engines, then went from hobby to business, where he gained the knowledge to work on all these other Marques would be a major worry IMHO.


----------



## s smail (Jul 17, 2009)

My name is Simon Smail, owner of Sitech Racing.

I have an issue with AlexH. He is continueing to spread lies about my buisness.

Almost everything he posts is lies and seems to take great plesure in doing it.

He is also making up storys about cars that have never existed.

Very briefly I allowed him as a friend to use my workshop and facilitys for practically free to rebuild his own GTR R33 engine. Anyways he got it back in and was in a hurry to get it to the Performance and modified show that weekend as he was on a stand. So we put a base map on the Haltech ECU and went for a very brief (10 mile) test. Alex has helped me map cars before. I told him many times to take it easy as the car needed to be run in and I had not mapped it, this is so he could get it to the show.

This is the letter I sent him after he distroyed his engine.

Nissan Skyline engine failure and good will gesture.
Dear Alex,
I would like say the following about your claim.
Point 1 – you were fully aware that we were just making the car available to get to the Scottish modified show 18 July 2010. You were told to take it easy as the car was not mapped.
Point 2 – you are a mechanic and understand the reasons for running in a fresh built engine. 
Point 3 – you did go round to Mike and Lynseys after leaving here, although you denied this, if you look on your resto thread on Clan Japan, you, Mike and Lynsey talk of how fast the car was when you took them out for a blast.
Point 4 – You also told us about a blast you took your dad out on, that night on getting home to Glenrothes. Again you deny this.
Point 5 – On the following Monday you called me to say that your engine was knocking, to which I said I would come and get the car where we would investigate and fix it. Later you had the car collected and taken off to MGT Racing Ltd. You did not give me a chance to react. You also on the phone said you did not have funding to repair it until after Christmas.
Point 6 – you have brought me a box of your old pistons and rods. They show severe detonation around the top ring and anti detonation grooves; this is caused by detonation with using high boost and high ignition, not low boost, high ignition angle. Also the damage to the crank is caused by high revs during the bearing break up. Also on your resto thread you do talk of “over doing it!”
Based on all the information we have I wish to say the following: If you had driven the car like you were informed and as an experienced mechanic you knew the consequences, the engine would still have been running today. If I had put a boost limit and a rev limit on the ECU you would not have been able to destroy it.
As a result I do feel guilty but not responsible (you were fully informed to take it easy); I am there for prepared to offer a good will gesture consisting of the damaged parts. 1 new rod, 3 new pistons and a new crank, bearings, pump, filters then half it. So I have a cheque of £773.50 for you. Remember I had every intension of fixing it here for you, but you chose to take it elsewhere.
You broke it, but I allowed you to break it.


I dont know what to do? I am not good at forum discussions and prefere to avoid them.

Also just for clarifaction the only other Skyline I have ever worked on where we rebuilt the engine (John Kennedys) was in a right state regards general condition that its new engine was damaged by faulty injectors leading to bore wash, the customer was advised of the situation but continued by replacing the faulty injectors with more second hand injectors again fault. He took it a another garage where the bores were found to be glazed.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive just come across this thread, it saddens me when I read stuff like this as to how some "tuners" (im not pointing any fingers here) simply take ££££££ from owners and dont deliver the goods. I remember having a chat with someone off this thread about a certain tuner going to do some work on their engine and I was mortified at what i heard. I did offer my own advice at this point though for his own reasons the owner went with the Tuners advice. It was simply a matter of time before the engine was going to go pop and it did. 

Now im an enthusiast and then a business man, my mouth engages before my business head. I happily give advice to anyone for free and If i feel what your planning to do simply wont work or has pitfalls I will tell you so, then you make your choice, If i still disagree I'll tell you again. 

Once again I am in no way taking sides with anyone on this thread nor am I casting doubt over anyones workmanship off this thread. Its not what we do in our business, we are simply here to offer our personal services to enthusiasts like ourselves.

Been based in N/E England we are available quite easily to our Scottish bretherin.

I sleep at night.

DaveW


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

ok 

firstly, i would like to say, im no liar! people who know me on this forum will tell you the same!
secondly, yes i am taking great pleasure in slating you (simon) and your buisness (sitech racing) as the work you do is utter crap and you are the main cause of this!
thirdly, you mapped my engine and told me not to exceed 6000rpm till i reached 1000 miles and this i did, you say i took people out for a "blast", so am i not alowed to have passengers in my car till its run in? then there is the speed thing, i would just like to point out that my car is now on a 6k rev limit that MGT has put it on due to a wastegate issue and the car is making 500whp at 6000rpm and 1 bar of boost! this is why lynsay said it was quick, so again i did exactly as you told me to do!
fourth point, i dont give a monkeys about a show! yes i wanted to go but if at any point you said to me not to go as the map was in no state to get the car there it would have stayed at your garage till you sorted the map out, but you told me it was ok to go!
fifth point, you say i broke it but you alowed me to break it! that is just utter shite and you are trying to worm your way out of the situation like you have done with other people (john)
sixth point, you told me you would look at it and fix it, but then you started to talk about the cost in which it would be to have the work done! you done the work and ****ed it up and expect me to pay to put it rite! no way

now i will go into a few other points about the car!

when MGT racing put the new engine in and got the car on the dyno, i received a call from them saying that the map was a discrace, it didnt even have all the nessacery tables filled in to even contemplate calling it a base mapp! you mapped the can in approx 2-3 hours, garth from MGT took nearly 2 days to do the same thing! now tell me why this was done so quick?, ill tell you, its because you cut so many corners and missed out so much vital information! just face it YOU CANNOT MAPP CARS!

now onto another point, tell me what car's i helped you mapp?........................
also i would like to hear from the owners of these cars that if i did help you mapp them what there thoughts were about it!, as personally i would be going mad about this!
so as usual, YOU ARE THE ONE TELLING LIES!

now on to the point of you stealing my engine parts to put john's car on the road. why did you do this? i gave you no permission to do this so to me this is theft!
you stole my starter motor, my rockercover gaskets and my head gasket! (which was already torqued down and sealed!

here is a picture of the head gasket sitting next to the one that came from mark biggers's race car that had done a complete seasons racing! looks a bit rough for only having done under 100 miles doesnt it!












so you tell me how this could have happend? BECAUSE YOU ARE A THEIVING GET!
now john will back me up on the fact that you took from my car to put on his car.

now lets just say, im full of crap and am a liar. tell me why there are other people on this very thread stating the same issues as i have?
its due to you ripping people off by doing shoddy work and charging a fortune to do it!


now i would like to say that yes i will continue to post on lots of forums about you and your work and yes i will take great pleaseure in doing it!

you need to be outed as a conman and i intend to do my upmost to do this.


also as far as having issues with me, is this another one of those threats? as it sure sounds like one to me, so if you intend to do something about it you know where i am, but ill tell you one thing you better do the job rite first time lad.


my points are made, i will let the rest of the forum decide who to beleive!!


DaveW, yes mate, in hinesight i should have listend to you but i suppose you live and learn eh! ill know next time to take advice from reputable tunners not idiots


Alex


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am temporarily locking this as I don't believe a slagging match is in the interest of the forum, wherever any fault may or may not lie.

It may be reopened again after discussion with admin, PM me if you wish to discuss this further.


----------

